# A couple things we have done. Powder Coating and Polishing.



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Mirror black centers, copper translucent bolts, polished lips, and white aluminum barrels.










Candy red










Flourescent orange










HD Black Cherry










Candy White centers polished lips



















Semi-Gloss black










Mirror Red


----------



## MKIIITOMV (Dec 13, 2009)

awsome work man :thumbup:


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

MKIIITOMV said:


> awsome work man :thumbup:


Thanks:thumbup::beer:


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

show off  now chrome my LM centers. ****, i still need to mail that stupid part to you :banghead:


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

spitfire481 said:


> show off  now chrome my LM centers. ****, i still need to mail that stupid part to you :banghead:


yeah get it to me. I soon have some parts to put in the chrome tanks.


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

here is just a few more....

4everkustoms.com did all these....most on my car....some of friends.:beer::thumbup:

warlock gray centers, semi gloss black lips



























copper trans, chrome axles, chrome everything, black powder k frame, control arms









wrinkle black pipes









warlock gray manifold, black ive valve cover









cream rs's









gloss black centers, copper bolts, polished lips









pc chrome rs with polished lips


















pc chrome, real chrome, and polished all wrapped up in one...









real chrome









gloss black centers polished lips









black rotors, cream springs, chrome calipers, pc chrome carriers









polished headers









polished tranny case


----------



## DubbinDubCee (Nov 3, 2009)

Are you kidding me!??!? Those headers look like they belong in a glass case somewhere! These guys are great! Service, quality, and reliable!
Still need some more pics all I have right now:
White aluminum powder Hufs 







:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Wrinkle red S4 valve covers


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Volk te 37's mirror black mirror Red pinstripe.


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Translucent copper


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Candy Green Lime


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Semi-Gloss


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Semi-Gloss Black lip 
HD Warlock Grey Centers


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Translucent Gold over polished aluminum.


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Ral Signal Blue



















Mirror Black


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice job as always. See ya Sunday :thumbup:


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

spitfire481 said:


> Nice job as always. See ya Sunday :thumbup:



Sounds good Joe!

Here is a pic of one of the awards we helped Josh with.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

:thumbup:nice work. 
ill be in contact soon for some mk6 parts and probably wheels.


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

koko5869 said:


> :thumbup:nice work.
> ill be in contact soon for some mk6 parts and probably wheels.


Sounds Good Thanks :thumbup::beer:


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## jeanofl (Mar 13, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:tag


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

Those phonedial looking wheels are intense. I need to get the vr in the bay so I can start taking it apart. Can I just mail you the engine can you make it look awesome. seriously guys if you are considering powdercoating send it to jason he's the best


----------



## DubbinDubCee (Nov 3, 2009)

JDIEM said:


>


Wow. What finish is that!???!??!!!!


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Thats a fully polished TT wheel.

Thanks for the compliments everyone.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

nice work :beer:


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

This is also for sale for $25.00


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

Jason is the man! And so is everyone else at 4ever


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

VRTT12 said:


> Jason is the man! And so is everyone else at 4ever


Thanks :thumbup::beer:


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

sent you guys a email a while back no response yet


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

glimark said:


> sent you guys a email a while back no response yet


Sorry I must have missed it. Please resend it and I will respond. :thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Free bump because I'm about to get parts done


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Bonded Black Chrome


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Satin Black


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Translucent Copper


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

I spy someones parts


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

prom king said:


> I spy someones parts


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Looking good dude:thumbup:


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

tomespo said:


> Looking good dude:thumbup:


Thank you 👍🍺


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Mirror Black


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

:heart:


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Smoke Chrome / Mirror Clear


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Chrome rebuilt VR starter.


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

Stunning work as usual Jason. Don't stop. :beer:


I will be doing more in the future.:heart:


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

GTi2OV said:


> Stunning work as usual Jason. Don't stop. :beer:
> 
> 
> I will be doing more in the future.:heart:


Thanks bud 🍺


Jason Diem
[email protected]
484.955.2111


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Jason Diem
[email protected]
484.955.2111


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Warlock Grey


----------



## deeeGLI (Mar 1, 2006)

Very Nice! :thumbup:
I always liked the Warlock Gray...Have a set of Long Beaches as winter wheels in that color.


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Mirror Black with Mirror Clear. 


Jason Diem
[email protected]
484.955.2111


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

The tranny case still looks like the most work  :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Battleship Grey


Jason Diem
[email protected]
484.955.2111


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

High Gloss White




Jason Diem
[email protected]
484.955.2111


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

I regret restoring my ABT wheels locally. I got raped pretty bad and the quality is subpar.


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Sparkle Silver w/ Mirror Clear


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Black Pearl W/ Clear










Polished 1.8t valve cover










Black Ice


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Bonded Black Chrome w/ Clear


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Smoke Chrome w/ Clear


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Bonded Black Chrome 
Black Bolts
Polished Lips


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Mirror White


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

haha is that all those centras are good for jay?


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

JDIEM said:


>


 Excuse me while I clean myself lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

thaaaa best


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

True Blue Candy


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Candy Lime Green.


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

love me some jdiem. cant go wrong with 4everkustoms
here they are before and grimey








I tried to clean them up on my own but i'm no pro








after ka=chow


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

JDIEM said:


> Translucent Gold over polished aluminum.


How much would that run me roughly? Just the compressor cover.


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

it all depends on the color


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Black Cherry.


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Installed on the car.


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Candy Teal


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Light Ivory


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Brushed faces, black insets, and gloss clear.


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Satin Black


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Finished these up. 
4 1/2" lips
Cream Centers
Mirror Black Barrels


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Jason Diem 
[email protected]
484.955.2111
4everkustoms.com


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

Jason Diem 
[email protected]
484.955.2111
4everkustoms.com


----------

